# CPR, your catch...



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Always, even if it is to a hot cooker... C'mon, man. You didn't really think I could throw giant Crappie, back. 5 Crappie, 4 LMB, and a good supper tonight. Yum Yum.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice, what time did you say dinner would be ready? Yummmm


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You're learning! Slowly, but you're learning. Yum yum Glen!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

No way those crappie would go back.......The LMB.... They go back every time.


----------



## Retired Hazmat (Jul 31, 2011)

It was fun, enjoyed the trip. 
Until next time....how do you score the fish....ha ha


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ha... You'll never learn the system. Bass 1, Catfish-1, Crappie+2, Choupic-2, perch 0, and so on...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> Ha... You'll never learn the system. Bass 1, Catfish-1, Crappie+2, Choupic-2, perch 0, and so on...


OK, "splain" it to me when I see you next!


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice catches...wheres that at?


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have been bass fishing my whole life and have never took one out to eat but I am very curious. How are they compared to crappie?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

sonofjr14 said:


> I have been bass fishing my whole life and have never took one out to eat but I am very curious. How are they compared to crappie?


Like tuna compared to lobster...no, worse than that.


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

......................O..................................ok


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

lmb are good table fare. not quite crappie but close.....try one, fix it just like crappie,,,,you will be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Good catch t-bone2374!

Not to continue to hijack but the 2 times I ever ate LMB (fried) it tasted fishy (no pun intended - tasted like the slime smells). Just couldn't eat it anymore! That was 20yrs ago...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Agree T-Bone I think they have a wierd taste.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just gotta cook em right! If in doubt about any fish, soak it in mustard water for a few hours before cookin


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> Just gotta cook em right! If in doubt about any fish, soak it in mustard water for a few hours before cookin


just stick to crappie and catfish. LMB are terrible things to eat


----------



## FISHINFREAK1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lmb isnt bad at all my grandpa taught me young how to cook u just gotta know wth ur doin or its way too fishy! !


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> just stick to crappie and catfish. LMB are terrible things to eat


News Flash. We are in complete agreement on that one.


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 24, 2012)

Crappie... freshwaters pompano!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> News Flash. We are in complete agreement on that one.


Well I'll be mark. Imagine that. How have u been?


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I personally like LMB better than crappie(I'm not crazy about crappie) and probably close to catfish.


----------

